# GIT Feature-Branch Backup



## Schmulus (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

folgendes Szenario erscheint mir für unsere Zwecke (4 Entwickler) zweckmäßig:

Es gibt einen Master- sowie die Feature-Branches A & B auf dem zentralen Server.
Gearbeitet wird mit Android Studio (1.2).

Nachdem das Remote-Repo geclont wurde, wird auf dem Feature/A gearbeitet bis ein Commit
des Features abgabewürdig erscheint, also: 

Sicherung/zur Diskussion stellen des lokalen Feature/A auf dem Server (alle commits)

Nun wollte ich nach einer Aktualisierung des Master: pull --ff-only
und folgend: merge feature-a --no-ff --no-commit, Test  ist ok, commit..



den Master pushen. Und hierbei tritt das Problem auf: 

Push wird "rejected":


Nun möchte ich allerdings nur die Teillieferungen auf dem Remote-Master ablegen, nicht alle Zwischencommits:- |
Die Zwischencommits bzw. Teillieferungen auf dem Remote-feature/A dienen nur als Sicherung bzw. Diskussions-grundlage. Erst wenn Teillieferung lokal auf dem Master funktioniert, dann möchte ich sie auf dem Remote-Master pushen (Ohne Einsatz eines Integrators) jeder Entwickler soll selbständig entscheiden ob sein Lieferung ok ist bzw. über Diskussion als durchgewunken gelten kann.

Ist jemanden ein Workflow für feature-basiertes Branchen bekannt wo auch die lokalen Branches remote gesichert werden können und könnte mir damit auf die Sprünge helfen?

Danke vorab
Bernd


----------

